# What to do...



## Bozang1 (May 14, 2020)

I'm kinda torn. I currently own a JD 410c 4wd with full cab and extendahoe. Runs good, no smoke or blowby etc etc normal wear and tear. I don't really use it but I haven't had it that long either. I do a lot of trading. Anyway, big issue with this is that I don't have anything big enough to move it (I can't justify it, I don't do construction for a living or own a business etc) so I'd have to pay someone to move it or drive it. I have an opportunity to trade it for a kubota B21 TLB in decent shape but the front bucket is beat. I was really wanting something around 40 hp range but the B21 is supposed to be a good commercial duty tractor and I can haul this on my trailer. I'm torn, do I make the trade? I don't like hydrostatic transmissions and I'm losing ALOT of power and capability if I make the trade but then on the other hand it's more practical for a guy in my position and I can haul it etc.
Would it be a fair trade? Would i be disappointed with the tiny 21hp? Lawn tractors have hp in that range. What are your thoughts? (I'm in NEPA)


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

First off, welcome neighbor! I'm in the Poconos, 20 miles west of Stroudsburg. That is quite a dilemma you have. I can remember a time when I would have LOVED to have had that Deere. But if you are not in the excavating business, and don't have snow removal contracts in large parking lots and don't install in-ground swimming pools, and you say you have no way to haul it, then it is just gonna sit around and eventually become one of those machines that has a tree growing up thru it. Kubota makes good stuff, but what you are looking at is a toy compared to the Deere. Not knowing what you need a machine for, all I can suggest is to sit down and make a pro and con list for each machine. How many hours on each machine? What is the deepest hole you need to dig? What material are you planning on moving? Dirt? Stone? Mulch? Snow? And a 21 HP diesel engine is totally different than 21 HP air cooled gas engine, because of the big difference in torque and power curves.


----------



## Bozang1 (May 14, 2020)

I passed on the B21. Thought it was a little bigger than what it was. Bucket was tiny (size of a spade shovel..lol) plus it wasn't as nice as it looked in pics. I'll keep looking. Not in a hurry. Would like something around 40 hp. If not, I'll just keep mine.




bontai Joe said:


> First off, welcome neighbor! I'm in the Poconos, 20 miles west of Stroudsburg. That is quite a dilemma you have. I can remember a time when I would have LOVED to have had that Deere. But if you are not in the excavating business, and don't have snow removal contracts in large parking lots and don't install in-ground swimming pools, and you say you have no way to haul it, then it is just gonna sit around and eventually become one of those machines that has a tree growing up thru it. Kubota makes good stuff, but what you are looking at is a toy compared to the Deere. Not knowing what you need a machine for, all I can suggest is to sit down and make a pro and con list for each machine. How many hours on each machine? What is the deepest hole you need to dig? What material are you planning on moving? Dirt? Stone? Mulch? Snow? And a 21 HP diesel engine is totally different than 21 HP air cooled gas engine, because of the big difference in torque and power curves.


----------

